

Ask HN: most comprehensive book on Vim? - chris_wot

I've seen a lot of blogs, articles and tips about vim. However, there is a <i>lot</i> of useful features I'd love to know about vim, and while the help function built into vim is quite good, I'd really like to find a comprehensive book that takes one from basics to the most esoteric features of vim.<p>What books are out there that cater for this need?
======
barbs
Found this by searching for something else. I'm currently making my way
through "Practical Vim" ([http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-
vim](http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-vim)). It's quite good, though I
think it assumes you have some basic vim knowledge. I'd recommend doing
_vimtutor_ first at least.

